# Computer to tv



## westview (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure this is the right forum, but I will ask anyway. I want to hookup my Dell destop to my HD tv, so I can watch live sports. My desktop does not have a HDMI output. I am told I can get a HDMI card that I can install in my computer. Will this work and would it be hard to install?


----------



## brian26339 (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes it will work and is very easy to do. At most you would need a small screw driver. 

You would need to buy a new video card that has HDMI out. The main video video card manufactures are Nvidia or ATI. They both make many cards that have HDMI out.

You would need to determine which type of video card slot is on the motherboard of your computer. There are 3 different kinds, PCI, AGP, and PCI-E. Most recent computers have PCI-E.

Open the case. If your computer has a separate video card, remove it and place the new one in the same slot. If your computer has graphics on the mother board the correct slot will be open but you will probably have to remove a blank off the back of the case possibly requiring a small screw drive. Push the new video card down into its slot till seated. Close case. Reconnect all cable and boot. Read the directions that come with the video card. Some will have you install the drivers before you install the card, others after but there will be a cd for that. 

I think that's it. Pretty simple.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Know that if your TV is a projection or CRT model, you may have some issues with overscan cutting off the edges of the desktop.

Many modern televisions have a 15 pin RGB connector on them so with one of those televisions, you wouldn't necessarily need to install a new display adapter.


----------

